# Romney lambs yeh at last



## Royd Wood (Feb 24, 2012)

Our first lambs arrive, trouble free and feeding in minutes. Little ram and ewe, mother eating like I never fed her  More ewes really close poss tonight ??? - here's a pic or two


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 24, 2012)

the lamb on the left has this "what happened???" look on its face

they are darling congrats


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 24, 2012)

They are adorable  Congratulations and thanks for the photos!


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 24, 2012)

Congratulations on the lambing .  They are beautiful.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 24, 2012)

Awww, congrats to ewe!!  Sorry, couldn't resist lol.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 25, 2012)

COngrats!!!!  Makes me miss my Romneys!


----------

